# fixture for making small gears



## jonesie (Sep 12, 2009)

looking for plans to make a fixture to copy a plastic gear to brass. thanks jonesie


----------



## gbritnell (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm at a loss to understand what exactly it is you need. Could you be a little more specific?
gbritnell


----------



## jonesie (Sep 14, 2009)

i have a nylon gear that i would like to make form brass. the fixture that i seen you used the one gear as the indexer to locate the the brass blank to cut. i have a plan in my head but was wondering if anyone had plans or a pic.it was a small block with a shaft through it to mt. the gear and blank on and on one end had a finger to lock the existing gear so you could cut the blank.thanks jonesie


----------



## crankshafter (Sep 14, 2009)

jonesie  said:
			
		

> i have a nylon gear that i would like to make form brass. the fixture that i seen you used the one gear as the indexer to locate the the brass blank to cut. i have a plan in my head but was wondering if anyone had plans or a pic.it was a small block with a shaft through it to mt. the gear and blank on and on one end had a finger to lock the existing gear so you could cut the blank.thanks jonesie



jonesie.
You have it all set.
No1: The fixture you describe will work, all you have to do is give it a try .
No2: you have to make your self a cutter. Thm:
No3: you have to show us piccys. of your fixture and the finished gear th_wwp

CS


----------



## jonesie (Sep 14, 2009)

will post pics. when i get it done it will be alittle while but will do pictures. jonesie


----------



## vlmarshall (Sep 14, 2009)

Not just the finger to locate the gear blank... you might want a split block and clamping bolt to lock the shaft in position.


----------



## tel (Sep 14, 2009)

Do I detect an X2 mod here? ;D

If you're going to do that you might just as well go the whole hog and make a simple dividing head - like this Harold Hall one I did.


----------



## tel (Sep 14, 2009)

The plans are in both of *these books*


----------



## jonesie (Sep 14, 2009)

i like your dividing head .i think i will use a sliding finger on a pin that i can slide in and out and lock with a set screw. i have acess to a grinder to make the cutters. i also have acess to dividing heads but they are large., so i thought i would make something small and simple, thanks for the info. on the dividing head. jonesie


----------



## tmuir (Sep 14, 2009)

tel  said:
			
		

> Do I detect an X2 mod here? ;D
> 
> If you're going to do that you might just as well go the whole hog and make a simple dividing head - like this Harold Hall one I did.



I want to make one of them and I do have the book.
You call it simple, and it may be for you but that is more complex than anything else I have made. :big:
Where did you get your material from to make this as I struggle finding any large size stock?


----------



## black85vette (Sep 14, 2009)

That looks really useful Tel. I'll file a copy of the picture away for a future project. Also bookmarked the web site with the books. Thanks


----------



## tel (Sep 15, 2009)

tmuir  said:
			
		

> I want to make one of them and I do have the book.
> You call it simple, and it may be for you but that is more complex than anything else I have made. :big:
> Where did you get your material from to make this as I struggle finding any large size stock?



From George Vesely - trading as 'Offcuts Galore' on Oztion, and he lists a little bit of stuff on Ebay as well.


----------



## tmuir (Sep 15, 2009)

Ahh yes, I know him.
All my stock that is longer than 12 inches came from him.
Time to browse Oztion again I think for more stock


----------



## tel (Sep 15, 2009)

He's got some of the 2" square stuff listed now.

http://www.oztion.com.au/buy/auction.aspx?itemid=8468922&d=&sort=4&pg=1&cat=6399&view=List&f1=&f2=&type2=&type3=&type4=&type5=&s=&pcode=&dis=0&freepost=


----------



## toolsrul (Nov 26, 2009)

Didn't have a pic. of the just the gear but that little gear was originally plastic & was not replaceable. Those are Mopar dash board clock replacement parts that are either impossible or very difficult to find. If you have the original a power transmission distributor might be able to help to tell you if it's a special or something that's available. All you might have to do is modify the bore or the oal.


----------



## cfellows (Nov 26, 2009)

I have a dividing head that I built a number of years ago. I used the spindle out of a 6" Atlas lathe. I try to use a chuck to hold most of my work, but found that small gears presented a problem. I couldn't get the mill spindle with the gear cutter close enough to the work without running into the chuck.

I thought about buying a set of MT2 collets, but the inexpensive ones are shipped from Hong Kong and I wasn't sure how good they'd be. And, it really was kind of overkill since most of my small gears have a 1/4" diameter hole in the center.

So, in the end, I made a spindle with the MT2 taper on one end and a 1/4" diameter spigot on the other end. Cheap, and it will handle 95% of the small gears I make. The main spindle is 3/4" diameter steel so I don't think there will be too much overhang on it. If so, I may have to shorten it some.


----------

